# when did you take your premie home?



## mysteriouseye

Just gave birth to my 34+2 week old baby yesterday,she was 4lb 6 Oz and is doing well off oxygen but in Nicu on those lung helper thingies and a drip, looking for help xx


----------



## new_mummy

My 32+6 baby came home at exactly 36 weeks gestational age (so she was in hospital for 3 weeks & 1 day). She was on a drip, cpap, and all the monitors, and tube-fed in the beginning but made steady progress over the next 3 weeks. Things can move pretty fast in the NICU I found. Hope you get your daughter home soon. :hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

Mysterious eye - I know you from third tri! My dd was born at 34+4 and in SCBU for 9 days. She wasn't on a drip and didn't need help with breathing, her stay was all about learning to feed and put on weight but it felt like an absolute lifetime and I cried a lot having to leave her. 

Sending you hugs - it's hard having a preemie, even a late one like yours is - not how you imagine your first days with baby at all.

You will likely find that the doctors will tell you to expect to go home with her around your due date which I found so hard to take. That is true for a lot of prem babies but unlikely when they get to a later gestation like your little girl - imagine she would be able to go home a lot sooner than that.

Anyway hope you're ok, sending hugs. Are you staying in the hospital with her? xx


----------



## misspriss

My LO was born at 33+5, was on IV fluids for the first few days due to the Magnesium sulfate they gave me in labor. He had a cannunla for the first 24 hrs or so but they said he didn't really need it just a precaution. He was 3lb 15oz at birth. He had some jaundice, the not feeding didn't help.

He was basically a grower/feeder though. He went home after 18 days, at 4lb 10oz, just over 35 weeks.


----------



## RcdM

I had my DD at 30 weeks at 2lbs 11oz and she was in the NICU for 31 days. They originally told us she'd have to stay until at least my original due date but she did so well that she came home a whole month early. She was 35 weeks gestation when she came home and weighed about 4 1/2 lbs.

So just keep in mind even if they tell you one thing in the very beginning, that can totally change on a day to day basis. Try to stay positive! :)


----------



## rbourre

My daughter was born at 29+5 and stayed 62 days in total. 26 in the nicu and 36 in the special care nursery at my local hospital. She came home 10 days before she was due. She would have been home quite a bit sooner since she didn't have any problems except she was a lazy feeder. She always fell asleep after half of the bottle and had to be tube fed the rest.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My daughter was born at 34 weeks weighing 5.7. We spent 18 loooong days in the nicu. She had pneumonia and ards and they suspected sepsis. She was on cpap, tpn, IV antibiotics, bili lights for jaundice and eventually did tube feeds after 9 days of tpn. It was an experience to say the least but I promise there is a light at the end of the tunnel. My dd has already doubled her weight and then some. She's hitting all of her milestones too. Hugs to you.


----------



## Srrme

My 28.6 weeker came home after 60 days, and my 35 weeker came home after 3 weeks (establishing feeds).


----------



## Jes.shortcake

My 30 weeker was in the NICU for 88 days


----------



## cncem

My son was born at 35 weeks due to me having preeclempsia, he weighed 4lbs 11 ounces. He had slight pnuemonia at birth, but other than that was in good health. The docs there told me he had to stay till what would have been his due date, but I ended up bringing him home about 3 weeks later.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

My 25 weeker came home at 36w1d.


----------



## sbl

My lo was born at 34+5 weighing 5lbs 1oz she spent 14 days in scbu as a feeder grower no other issues thank God.


----------



## ItsJana

My first was born at 35 weeks due to pre e weighing 4 lb 3 oz, she was in nicu for 22 days and came home under 5 lbs.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio was born at 32 weeks and spend 7 weeks in hospital. We came home 6 days before his due date. It's been a year since we brought him home in 5 days :)


----------



## vermeil

My 27 weeker was in the nicu for 105 days, 3 weeks past his due date :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Reading these is giving me so much hope of our little girl coming home sooner than her EDD. She was born at 27+6.


----------



## lanaross

35 weeks, took him home a week later, 6 pounds, 18 inches, no oxygen. Felt like a century though.


----------



## eeyorebaby22

My amazing 24+3 weeker was 1lb11oz and we were in hospital for 103 days.

We came home 1 week before his due date on oxygen x


----------



## miraclemomma

My 30+4 DS was 3lb 4oz and spent 5 weeks and 5 days in NICU/SCBU. He had billi lights for jaundice, IV antibiotics (precautionary), feeding tube and CPAP (air only). It's amazing how quickly things change in neonatal. We were still looking at his due date and they said "do you want to stay tonight and rake him hone tomorrow?"..."um, yes!!!!!" Good luck!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just an update! My sweet angel who was a 27+6 Weeker came home on December 23rd, 2014 at 38+6 weeks. She was 2lb 8.4oz, 15 inches long at birth and came home at 5lb 3oz, 18 inches long.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Aww that's great. How is she doing? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is doing wonderful! :D. Thank you for asking.


----------

